# EFI Brute pipe with no programmer



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

who is running a pipe with no programmer? how is it running?


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

I got the hmf pipe without programmer only problem i got is it gets hot i've heard if i get it tuned right the pipe won't get so hot other than that it runs great


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the pipe gets hot or the atv runs hot? has your header pipe started to glow orange at all? how long have you had the pipe on there?


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Pipe gets hot never seen it glow red but it gets hot enough to make the plastic kinda spongy feeling ..bike stays cool runs about 190-200 had the pipe on there since new feb. Of 08


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I ran my HMF Penland slip-on for the longest without a programmer. Ran just fine. Only thing I have really noticed at all with the PC III is that the throttle seems just a little more responsive, or snappy I guess. I haven't had mine dyno-tuned yet, but have heard that really makes a difference. I also need to get my valves adjusted sometime in that process also. Supposed to adjust them every 100 hrs. (I'm at 112)


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok yea my factory exhaust gets the plastic so hot you cant touch it very long. sounds like i should be fine with just the pipe for a little while so i can save for the VDI


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Well i didn't know if the factory pipe gets that hot or not i bought mine with the pipe on it already


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

got a hmf utility series with no programmer and mine is running fine but thinkin of getting that copperhead tuner cause there is no substitute for horsepower


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i wonder if the brand of pipe makes a difference, because everyone here is running a HMF i found a good deal on the mudslinger pipe and header and dont have the cash for the VDI yet


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bought the utlity series cause a friend of mine has1 on his brute and so i knew what it sounded like .


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My pipe would get so hot It was tough to keep my leg in the footwell.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so what is the cheapest programer?? and would snorkles lean it out worse or help it? more air in so i guess it would be leaner


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine too. when wearing shorts my leg will get cherry red in the summer.


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> so what is the cheapest programer?? and would snorkles lean it out worse or help it? more air in so i guess it would be leaner


 snorkles are not going to lean your bike out. Your creating more restriction so it's going to run a little richer if anything.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

06bf_vtwin said:


> snorkles are not going to lean your bike out. Your creating more restriction so it's going to run a little richer if anything.


You are correct....

I think the PCIII is the way to go with a MaD Motorsports Tune....:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well im going to get the VDI but i can swing the price yet, so was looking somthing cheaper for now, so it seems my best bet would be to run snorks with the pipe while i dont have the programmer. my plan was to get the vDI firs but found a good deal on the pipe and didnt want to pass it up


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> You are correct....
> 
> I think the PCIII is the way to go with a MaD Motorsports Tune....:rockn:


 
Go with the GSXR 1000 injectors and my tune. She will eat.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

tell me more gxr injectors ......


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i put my pipe on today and let it get up to normal engine temp of around 190 and looked at the header pipes they were not glowing or anything so i rode it around and it ran great no problems. i was wondering if anybody had a temp gun to check there header pipe temps to see what temp they where at. mine were a lot higher than i though they would be


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have one. the next time i ride ill log some temps.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i have one. the next time i ride ill log some temps.


Thanks, all seams to be good with no programmer for me but i just wanted to know what the header temp should be. my pipe is a slip on i guess, it came with the rear header and reused the front header anyway there is a big difference in temp between the two. the new one is different metal (sounds kinda dumb maybe stanless?) is this why there is such a temp difference?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

walker said:


> tell me more gxr injectors ......


The Gixxer injectors swap straight in on our Brutes. They have many more ports in them and they are smaller it seems which will allow a finer mist. With the PCIII and them it gave me what I would describe as a 10 to 15 percent increase in seat of the pants feel. When tuned with the PCIII it also killed the lag out of the hole that they seem to have. That split second after you nail it and it takes off. Now it's like hopped up carbed bikes I've ridden as far as out of the hole performance.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

interesting, have you put one in without programming it yet. the reason i ask is if my bike is running lean with no programmer and i install this injector it would richen it up maybe


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, because when we put them I remember my tuner saying it would richen it slightly with them alone. The base map for the Muzzy though was real lean for the PCIII. It actually spiked crazily through the whole RPM range. I don't think the EFI has much room for optimization or is very smart for that matter. You almost need the PCIII to find out what your bike is doing at what RPM to get it dialed in.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

how much are the injectors? im wating to get the money up for the VDI but anything to richen it up some would help. i need to run snorkles ive heard that will richen it up some too


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure on the price of them because I paid for them with the tune job.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Man, I was lucky to make it as long as I did without the snorks. I would do if for bike safety at the least with a bonus of richening it up.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea, i need to wait, i spent to much in the last 2 weeks i bought the bike, temp guage, lift, pipe, shock covers, DG 5 module, and a catch can so when the g/f finds out i bought all that stuff im going to be grounded lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, they tend not to support the habit thinking they should be the habit since they have the goods.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

new 2008 GSX-R1000 injectors are 137.77 each.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Masher said:


> Yes, they tend not to support the habit thinking they should be the habit since they have the goods.


so true


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Phreebsd i hear ya about wearing shorts and legs burnin up, most of my heat was from my radiator, when i moved it that took care of that problem to


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

my temps were taken at the y pipe in front of the actual pipe can, the front cyl header was 680*-690* the rear cyl with the new pipe was 470*-480* and the heat index today was around 100* and the actual temp was 94* does it sound about rite? the rear plastic feels about the same temp as it used to be


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i did my snorkles today and it seems to be running leaner than it was before. my rear pipe was glowing cherry red and before the snorkles it was just a little red at the head. but i found a PC III so i guess that will fix it anyone got a good maps


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The one from bruteforceblue? I got a map for you when you get it in let me know.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea bruteforceblue, i pmed him to work out a price. if i get it i will pm you about that map thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i ordered a brand new PCIII so i dont have a lean problem anymore


----------

